# 9-Week Old Questions



## Remy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello everybody! I have a couple of questions regarding my 9-week old Remy, mainly about exercising while keeping him safe. From the research I have done, Remy is far too young for me to take out on long runs. But, does these "runs" include taking a short walk around the neighborhood? For the last couple of days, I just let Remy run around in my unfenced backyard with me running with him or throwing balls for him to chase. However, he has gotten in a habit of running past the grassed yard into where the trees are and will just chew on branches and burnt wood and will run away when I call him. I'm afraid that he will run into the neighbors yards or into the trees or worse go around the yard into the street. How should I be letting him exercise? I don't see chasing after balls with a leash on to be very fun for him. Should I just go on short walks around the neighborhood? Just let him run around the backyard as he is doing now and hope I can catch him if he runs out of my yard? 

Another question is regarding positive reinforcement. I have been training him to do simple tasks (sit, down, come, stay) and when he's hungry and the environment is quiet, it's perfect. He's calm and does what I tell him until he gets bored much later. But when he is full or outside, he completely ignores me. I'm worried that, despite his young age, he will come to take my commands just when he is hungry. Am I over thinking it? Should I just keep to rewarding him with treats or are there better ways to make him listen, regardless of how hungry he is?


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm all in favor of informally training a puppy from an early age; however, your post makes it sound like you've moved way beyond what is developmentally for a 9 week old dog. Sit, down, come, stay. Really? And you're concerned about the dog not taking your commands???

Back up. Take this time to bond with the dog. Be more entertaining than the other alternatives. Give the formal "commands" a rest, and wok on hetting him to understand being with you is a good thing. Make it a good thing.

How are you planning to keep a V without a back fence?

Bill


----------



## Remy (Jun 10, 2015)

I see. I had a feeling that Remy was too young for me to be fixated on commands. Thank you. 

I'm starting to realize just how energetic V's are and will have to seriously contemplate putting up a fence very very soon.


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would invest in a check cord to keep him safe. It also comes in handy when you are working on recalls and 'leave it'. Bowie learned early on that he is much faster than us and the check cord kept him from getting away with ignoring us. 

Training around distractions is going to be very difficult until he is older and can focus. Don't expect too much.

It is going to take awhile before walks go from training how to walk on a leash nicely to a practical means of getting some physical exercise in. Training can still help wear him out though. Having the self control to walk as slow as a human is hard work! I think it took until he was 7/8 months before the training 'clicked'. Even now that he walks nicely by my side, he isn't going to get tired walking my pace before I do.  Finding a place where you can do some off leash running is your best bet for getting his energy out.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You need to find a safe place that is fully fenced, where he can run around without the danger of being hit by a car.


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Spy said:


> I'm all in favor of informally training a puppy from an early age; however, your post makes it sound like you've moved way beyond what is developmentally for a 9 week old dog. Sit, down, come, stay. Really? And you're concerned about the dog not taking your commands???
> 
> Back up. Take this time to bond with the dog. Be more entertaining than the other alternatives. Give the formal "commands" a rest, and wok on hetting him to understand being with you is a good thing. Make it a good thing.
> 
> ...


I disagree with this mostly, training like that is fine in short bursts and will help the dog with his focus on you and listening to commands when outside but of course pups have a shorter training time so keep it short and don't expect too much too soon. It's also a great way of bonding and mentally tiring the pup without putting pressure on the bones.

As for the yard, either fence it in or get a "Long Line" so you know the dogs safe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Remy - a light check cord is a great way 2 keep the pup safe - also gets them used 2 it for further training over the next year - @ 9wks - commands meen nothing 2 the pup - if the pup is running 2 u - just say here & the hand signal u use in the future - the first yr - I just work on whoa & here - get these right - the pup is safe the rest of its life - I would rather have a 2 trick puppy - than a puppy doing tricks


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

chilithevizsla said:


> Spy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all in favor of informally training a puppy from an early age; however, your post makes it sound like you've moved way beyond what is developmentally for a 9 week old dog. Sit, down, come, stay. Really? And you're concerned about the dog not taking your commands???
> ...


Trying to teach a dog Sit. Stay, Come, and Down when there are clearly NOT LISTENING and out of control is not developmentally appropriate or good training technique. There are positive ways to engage a dog and begin informal training, but this is not it.

Did you read the original post before you decided to offer contradictory advice? There was no learning going on (other than a puppy learning to ignore its owner, which is the worst lesson of all) and an owner developing frustration that commands were being ignored. So a very poor start.

Bill


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Spy said:


> chilithevizsla said:
> 
> 
> > Spy said:
> ...


Yes I quite obviously did. I did not mention training the dog when it's outside and in the state where it is ignoring.

"Another question is regarding positive reinforcement. I have been training him to do simple tasks (sit, down, come, stay) and when he's hungry and the environment is quiet, it's perfect. He's calm and does what I tell him until he gets bored much later."

The person is having success with positive training inside which why I said "training like that is fine in short bursts and *will help the dog with his focus on you and listening to commands when outside*"

I was disagree with the notion that puppies this young should receive little/no training in regards to "tricks" as if it will strengthen the bond and mentally tire the dog meaning she'll have an easier time when outside.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Remy - my pups hunt - 9wks break 2 bird - when this goes right - break 2 bird & gun - I did not say u cannot train @ this age - just said when the pup is looking @ u and coming 2 u - a simple here & a hand signal u will use 4 the rest of their life - WHOA - the 4 letter word that is basic 2 training - easy 2 teach / a whoa board - a lot of work 2 get it right - on the command WHOA - they look 2 u 4 the next command - sorry I said TRICKS !!!! the commands I use keeps the PUP safe & my mind @ ease !!!!!!!!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

chilithevizsla said:


> Spy said:
> 
> 
> > chilithevizsla said:
> ...


This is getting circular.

Informal training and playing with young puppies is valuable. Getting frustrated with an 9 week old puppy who is not taking "commands" is counterproductive to long-term success.

I said frm my first post that I favor training from early ages, but it needs to be done in appropriate ways. You seem to enjoy creating straw-men arguments to defeat and disagree with rather than than responding to what's actually written. Gets annoying.

Bill


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Indeed you said formal training at this age is fine and then followed it up with give it up for now and start bonding with the pup instead so what I was saying was doing formal training session is part of the bounding session and should be a part of it.

I agree when the puppy is in the garden and highly distracted don't bother trying because it's going to fall on deaf ears but training to focus on you inside will be the ground work for when they need to start with outside commands.

I'm not starting any argument, you obviously misinterpreted what I originally meant which could just be how I wrote it but then you accused me of not reading properly instead of asking me to clarify. We're definitely singing from the same hymn sheet it seems.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Please stop the pointless bickering or I will delete your future posts and suspend your posting privileges.


----------

